# Carry weapons



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I have 2 weapons that I alternate between when I carry concealed. One is a compact Glock .40 (g23) and the other is a commander sized 1911 .45 (springfield champion). I am looking to purchase a smaller weapon for concealment and was wondering if what thoughts anyone wanted to share? I am leaning towards a Glock G36 (the single stack .45 subcompact) or a .357 snubby revolver, but I am open to other's tales, suggestions, and consumer reports (both good and bad). I want something that fits nicely in a coat pocket or IWB concealment rig.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Both of your ideas, the G36 and .357 snubby are good ones. Might also want to consider and XD sub-com. Not to mention Kahr's offerings and Keltec P-11s. heck, you better get a few, just to be safe.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I carry the sub comp. .45 from Springfield or the Glock G30. I would love to have the G36. But I only got two hands. :lol: I also hear great things about the Sprinfield XD's in any caliber.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I conceal a Springfield XD45 Compact each day in a DeSantis Pro Stealth IWB holster. With the 'compact' magazine I can carry 10+1. With the regular magazine I can carry 13+1.

I recently compared this setup to carrying my 3" Taurus revolver in .357 Magnum. Carrying the Taurus is a little more bulky and only gives 6 shots.

I'd have to recommend sticking with a semi-auto. Perhaps one chambered for .357 Sig? That might provide a little more firepower, if that is what you are after. However, if I was considering something in .357 Sig, I would just go to a 10MM. THAT is one potent round!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

If you're going to carry a .357 sig, make sure you have good ear plugs !!! You don't even need to hit another body......a couple rounds in the sky and anybody within 50 feet will be holding their ears....Jeez that's a 'sharp' report !!!!!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I would prefer a sub-compact in .45 (I like the power in the small package) but the main reason I am also considering a .357 snubby is that my wife is interested in getting her CWP and it would be a good purse weapon for her as a less experienced shooter (point and shoot simplicity with the option of .38 ammo). I guess I just need to get a G36 for me and a snubby for her. Now I'm off to sign up for more overtime :wink:


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Seeing as how you already have a Glock 23 .40 - I would stick with the same system that you are familiar with and just get the subcompact Glock 27 .40. You can then still use your higher capacity G23 mags in the G27 if the need arose which is a nice plus. No need to re-familiarize yourself with different controls, feel, and trigger pull. In a crisis, the G27 would operate and feel like an old friend (the G23). For a self-defense or crisis situation I am a big fan of the KISS principle (keep it simple stupid!)
If you decide to go bigger bore for some reason, the G36 is a nice way to go. I have shot one owned by a co-worker and _really_ liked it, but they are hard to get lately and Glock did have some issues with a recent production run (_which may be why they are in short supply - either that or the new .45 SF production run._)

I favor the outstanding Milt Sparks IWB Executive Companion holster for my G27.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Check out the Bersa Thunder .45 Sub-Compact. That is one sweet shooting little gun. Great in form and function.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

It seems you are looking for something smaller and perhaps lighter?

May I suggest that to go smaller and lighter you may want to look at a smaller caliber? Just a clip full of 45s or 40s is not very light. 

Something that would slip into a purse or pocket? I suggest a Ruger SP101 in 357. 

Perhaps a S&W Mod 60 in 357? 

These are concealable, yet very potent. 

Some of the smaller 380s or 32 autos are easily concealed but won't deliver the punch of the 357.

Add to that the simplicity of operation and reliability of the revolver and I think that the revolver is a good option.


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

i carry a SW 6904 9mm almost year round, in the summer i used to just carry my wifes .38 spec. air light titanium. 

now hearing all the "bad " about kal tec. i decided to buy one. it was 220.00$ new, with case, concealed holster, two mags and a box of ammo,
i tore it down and it looked kinda "cheesy" but after 100 rounds at the range without 1 single mishap i began to like it.
it is small. very small. smaller than my wallet. it is only a .32 but i think it would stop just about anyone. it holds 7+1.

for the $ and size i think it would be hard to beat!

i recently won a SW 99 in a .40 cal. it is a great carry gun as well, just a little big.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I carry the sub comp. .45 from Springfield or the Glock G30. I would love to have the G36. But I only got two hands. :lol: I also hear great things about the Sprinfield XD's in any caliber.


As for the "sub compact" .45 no you don't. They don't make a "Sub Compact 45" they make a compact but not a "sub compact" in .45. FYI

It does not matter what you carry as long as your comfortable and efficient with it. I personally am a huge fan of the XD line of guns. I prefer them to any other but thats just me. Test out several different ones and get what fits you best...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> > Test out several different ones and get what fits you best...
> 
> 
> Good advise -you should be able to find a range that would let you rent their guns before you purchase. Impact, Get some, etc... should all have that ability.


Very good advice. +2


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Another test you should do when searching for a carry gun is simple and IMO a good indicator of compatibility with your body (the way you hold it) 

Take any gun (unloaded) in your hand, hold it at your side, close your eyes and raise it up to the shooting position with your eyes still closed. Once it is in shooting position open your eyes and see what the angle is. Some guns will have a downward angle while others will be straight, its a good indication as to the adjustments you will need to make in order to get an accurate shot off in a split second.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Take any gun (unloaded) in your hand, hold it at your side, close your eyes and raise it up to the shooting position with your eyes still closed. Once it is in shooting position open your eyes and see what the angle is. Some guns will have a downward angle while others will be straight, its a good indication as to the adjustments you will need to make in order to get an accurate shot off in a split second.


And THAT, my friend, is 1 of 3 reasons why I chose the XD over the Glock.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Same here, the results are amazing....


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> As for the "sub compact" .45 no you don't. They don't make a "Sub Compact 45" they make a compact but not a "sub compact" in .45. FYI ...


Semantics, I do carry a MICRO compact .45 with a 3" barrel which is often called a "subcompact". No, it is not an XD but it is made by Springfield none the less. FYI.

As to the question, study, handle/shoot guns, then make your decision. You can always buy another one when you find one you like better! I have three different concealables that I use for different occasions.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

If you have some freinds that would let you shoot theirs that would save you some rental fees. Otherwise go rent and shoot a few to get a feel. I personally like the .40 caliber bullet, it packs enough punch to get the job done but not so much that is hard to control.

I carry the Glock 27. I have shot a few freinds XD's (in different calibers) and they are very nice but, I prefer the smaller and lighter frame of the glock. I added +1 clip exstensions to both factory clips, as well as a extended magazine catch/release, and the extended slide release. I carry it in a galco concealable belt holster. With the additions and the holster this is a very nice package to carry IMHO.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Here you have the XD 45 and a Taurus Titanium in 44 Spl.

When you put one over the other they are not much difference 
in length and width. It is in the weight that you see a big difference.

The XD with a full clip weighs 2 lb 8 oz.

The Taurus with a full load weighs. 1 lb 8 oz.

My thoughts on a carry piece is that it needs to be something that you can 
and will carry comfortably all day every day. The Taurus fills that bill for me.

The 44 Spl is right about the same as a 45 Auto in energy produced. 
Depends on the load. I will say that the recoil is sharp on the 44 in such a 
light gun.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Doc said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > As for the "sub compact" .45 no you don't. They don't make a "Sub Compact 45" they make a compact but not a "sub compact" in .45. FYI ...
> ...


I would not call it semantics at all, there are many and notable differences between the Micro compact .45 and the Sub Compact XD line. Size is not the only qualifier here. The micro is a single stack while the XD is a double. Add the high capacity mag to the XD and your out of bullets long before i am. The Price difference is huge and while it is cool that a .45 comes in a 3 inch its not and XD which if you read the post is what we were talking about.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I carry the sub comp. .45 from Springfield or the Glock G30. I would love to have the G36. But I only got two hands. :lol: I also hear great things about the Sprinfield XD's in any caliber.


Actually, Frogger, it appears to me that Mr. Hansen was referring to the 1911-style .45, as shown here. http://www.gundirectory.com/more.asp?gi ... gun=Pistol His second sentence, in his post, would tend to indicate that he was actually not referring to XD's initially. He wouldn't likely say he "hear(s) great things about the Springfield XD's" if he also owned one and had experienced it firsthand. Not that he needs me to defend his statement, but there seems to be a little confusion develope on this topic.

But yes, you are correct, there is no XD sub-com in .45. Rather, what Springfield calls the XD compact, as seen here: http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=117 .


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You gotta love it. It's a small .45 Springfield. Smaller than a 4 inch. (3.5, but don't quote me please) Not a XD. I'll try and be carefull from now on. :wink: 

And , may I add. It is not the size of the magazine, it's what you do with it. 

I saw at the gun show they make a 29 (or was it 31) round magazine for the Glock 21 that will fit into the Glock 30. If one needs a lot of rounds that might work.

Although I own both of those guns I chose not to buy the truly high capacity magazine.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I understand but a few posts down ScottyP had stated that he would like a sub compact 45 and i was trying to point out that they do not make one... When it comes to guns i guess i get a little nit picky.. No offense...  

Either way its still a sweet gun but i disagree with the argument that its not the number of bullets but the way you use it. While i think that 30 is a bit much, if i can fit10-15 into a gun thats the same size as one which holds 7, i'm picking the 10-15 for sure.. as i stated in another post, most people are not as good of a shot as they think they are :wink: Especially when the pressure is on...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Carry Style*

This is a thread I have seen many times before and there are some great tips here for selecting a carry gun. I've carried for over 10 years, and during the first two years I went through about 8 handguns and holsters as I experimented to determine what worked best. One point I haven't seen mentioned that is really important is to figure out how you will carry your sidearm. With the kind of clothing I wear, an inside-the-waistband holster was my favorite. This offered the best concealment and comfort. I noticed some of the cheaper holsters that had only 1 attachment point to my belt would often pivot, and eventually happened upon the Milt Sparks Versamax II, which I love.

If you like IWB holsters, pay particular attention to the width of the carry gun at its widest point. It is surprising how thick some handguns are, such as Berettas. You would need to upsize all your pants to pack them. Because of this, I began to prefer the thinnest possible profile for my carry gun. The Browning HiPower and 1911 are the best in this regard, with many models being pretty reasonable. Don't overlook the holster and your preferred carry style when making your choice.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> I understand but a few posts down ScottyP had stated that he would like a sub compact 45 and i was trying to point out that they do not make one... When it comes to guns i guess i get a little nit picky.. No offense...


Isn't the G36 a sub-compact .45?


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes... Yes, it is. But it's not an XD... Anyway, I think someone is a little confused and there's a strong possibility that I may be that someone. What the heck was this thread about? :wink:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Guns. Carry on!


----------

